# Square or Rectangle Table



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't think square tables would come with a leaf, as the ones I see are smaller and more for dinettes and kitchen eating, rather than for larger formal dining rooms. So that might mean you are going to have a rectangular (or elliptical/oblong) table in some form no matter what. 

I usually see people buy tables based on the number of chairs they can fit in the room and then the style. Space for a buffet, etc.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Octagonal oval shaped. 

Twice as long as wide, with the corners removed to take away the protruding obstacle when trying to maneuver around it. 

A leaf in the center, so that it can be shortened if you need more room to walk in the room. 

ED 

Something like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dining-Roo...565376?hash=item34070c9880:g:qRwAAOSwqspclAJ2


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's a walk through room so 11 x 12 can be tight if you add a hutch. Mine is 10.5 x 13 with entrance on one corner (kitchen and FR) so it doesn't invite the traffic. But with a hutch on one side it is tight when the family all sits down, rare now as they are grown.

I would vote for rectangular and expandable so it can be smaller when not needed.

Bud


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just my opinion, but I think a rectangular one fits well. Its length runs parallel to the room, adding even more "depth" to the room. While unlike a square table, that may give ones eye the perception of shortening the room. Every person's visual measuring/dimensional perception ….vary greatly though.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Questions for the OP.
Will this be functional and for how many?
Will you be adding a hutch or other on either or both sides?
I can't tell whether that is a window or a slider door. If a door what is outside, porch or just an exit? And will it be used often?

Bud


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

Rectangle


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Rectangle, definitely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BTW...most rectangles are 6 ft long, with a couple of leaves
that extend it to about 10 feet...When you have a lot of people 
and use both leaves the chairs on the end will then be able to 
spill into your foyer....and that’s ok. Remember it’s only for
one day when you have a crowd. 

Don’t get a smaller table if you want to be able to seat a lot
of people.

My table with the leaves is 10 ft long... When we have holiday
dinners, we even add a 4 ft table to the end....(making it 14 ft long)
and then the chairs on one end spill into our living room.


----------



## Thomas Ross (Aug 1, 2019)

We bought a square table recently and I like it a lot, but it mostly suits for small dining rooms and not big families. You should probably choose either round or oval.

As a designer, I must admit that the absence of sharp corners makes a positive effect on the house interior. It makes your room more comfortable and conducive to friendly conversations and pleasant pastime. Round tables are nice as there is no analogy with office or school interior in your mind and you automatically feel more relaxed. 

Moreover, both of these types are safe as they do not have corners and it is quite useful when you have kids who are keen on playing active games indoors. 

The last but not the least is that oval and round tables have only one leg in the middle, so you can place a big number of guests there and all of them will feel comfortable.

Highly recommend!


----------



## johny rryan (Aug 6, 2019)

Oval shaped one look more attractive to add in your home improvements.


----------

